# Burning Crunchbang ISO directly to HDD



## punisher186 (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm trying to install CrunchBang onto a secondary HDD I found today.  I'm hoping it is possible to install the distro without having to burn the ISO onto a CD or flash drive.  I formatted the HDD in NTFS.


----------



## Drone (Oct 25, 2012)

punisher186 said:
			
		

> I'm hoping it is possible to install the distro without having to burn the ISO onto a CD or flash drive.



 And what does it mean? What OS is on that computer? If it's empty you can't install nothing. Flash or CD are required.

But if it's Windows/Linux machine you can install distro from HDD and keep windows/linux installation at the same time.

http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html
http://www.wikihow.com/Install-Linux-without-a-CD-or-USB-Stick-Using-UNetBootIn



Edit:



> I formatted the HDD in NTFS.


Linux doesn't use ntfs anyway


----------



## punisher186 (Oct 25, 2012)

Two drives. C: is my main Windows 7 disk and I have a blank D: HDD that I want to install the distro on.  NTFS works, it just has problems.  ext4 will be used I get to partitioning.


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 25, 2012)

These sites may help, however, it may take some patience:

Boot from ISO without Burning to Disk
Install Linux from ISO image on hard disk without using a DVD ROM or CD Drive


----------

